# This rainy weather getting you down?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Well, it is me (like especially this wet and rainy cool week with the storm systems rolling in and out). Here is a site discussing this phenomena (although I don't think any real conclusions as to why). I can't recall if someone already posted this or not, so sorry if it is a repeat: http://www.weather.com/activities/health/a...conditions.html Here's another one that gives possible reasons: http://www.healthscout.com/static/news/509686.html


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for sharing moulage







I know my knees and ankles ache much more when there has been a run of very damp weather. Otherwise, I find the heat makes me feel worse, which is probably because I have some NMH blood pressure complications. I'm one of those strange people that love the cold, although preferably not the wet otherwise my legs hurt!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I have really tried to watch how my body reacts to weather to try to figure out if it affects me. As of yet, I haven't figured it out LOL. Though, like Susan, the heat aggrevates the NMH. I would like to figure out which season is better for the FM/CFS though.


----------

